# Glass Drip tips



## LandyMan (9/1/15)

Hi guys and girls,

So I've seen a couple of atties with glass drip tips, and some of them look really nice. How hot do these get? I can't use a metal one on the REO, as it gets to hot, so I was wondering how hot the glass ones get?

Thanks


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/1/15)

@LandyMan , head over to vapeking and have a look at the different ones they have


----------



## JW Flynn (9/1/15)

Yep, got one in my kit, travels with me allot, Think it was only R75... they work very nice, don't really get all that hot.. Well not in my experience, hehe

They are also very durable, have to say, mine dropped a couple of times off the table with and without the top chamber of the RDA and it took a couple of drops before it actually broke, but, only chipped of where it was glued onto the drip tip base, so grinded it down nice and even and removed the broken glass and glued it back on, as good as new.. 

I have the one with the flat top, they have ones with a sliced down top as well.. didn't like the look to much, IMO


----------



## LandyMan (9/1/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> @LandyMan , head over to vapeking and have a look at the different ones they have


They didn't have red last time I was there, and a bit out of my way, but maybe sometime next week I can pop around


----------



## stevie g (9/1/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Yep, got one in my kit, travels with me allot, Think it was only R75... they work very nice, don't really get all that hot.. Well not in my experience, hehe
> 
> They are also very durable, have to say, mine dropped a couple of times off the table with and without the top chamber of the RDA and it took a couple of drops before it actually broke, but, only chipped of where it was glued onto the drip tip base, so grinded it down nice and even and removed the broken glass and glued it back on, as good as new..
> 
> ...


Hello there

I have a question... What do you use to grind down glass?.

Thanks


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/1/15)

water emery paper


----------



## JW Flynn (9/1/15)

got a dremel, with a smooth grinding disk, that is how I did it, hehe


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/1/15)

i just drilled the steel base of mine out as the hole in there is 4mm and i wanted to see if it made a difference if i went to 5.5mm , wow , so much better ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (9/1/15)

yeah, true, I did this as well... but almost messed the thing up, clamped it with a vice grip between some toilet paper so as not to damage the aluminum but ended up bending it when it got hot from the drilling... luckily managed to bend it a bit back into shape, still works better than it was, lol, just does not look all that good when you remove it from the DRA, hehe


----------



## Cat (9/1/15)

Use a piece of leather, like a jeans patch; i have rubber and hard fiber vice jaw covers but for most things i prefer the leather. 

@LandyMan , if you want a short glass drip tip, genuine Major League Vapor Quartz, ss, brass or copper, widebore or regular, i have lots, just never got to the Classifieds. They come in a set with 2 glass pieces - regular and shorty. The regular length is short, i haven't even tried the shorty.


----------



## LandyMan (9/1/15)

Cat said:


> Use a piece of leather, like a jeans patch; i have rubber and hard fiber vice jaw covers but for most things i prefer the leather.
> 
> @LandyMan , if you want a short glass drip tip, genuine Major League Vapor Quartz, ss, brass or copper, widebore or regular, i have lots, just never got to the Classifieds. They come in a set with 2 glass pieces - regular and shorty. The regular length is short, i haven't even tried the shorty.


Thanks @Cat, where are you located?


----------



## Necris (10/1/15)

@Cat, I would be interested in the copper or brass wide bore, do you have a price in mind


----------



## Cat (11/1/15)

@Necris , please PM me. Yes, got the price sorted long ago. 
@LandyMan , ja, that's the problem, in Durban - courier is too expensve for 1 drip tip, SAPO is dysfunctional. (i wish they'd come right.)


----------

